# cow manure



## hydro420 (May 8, 2007)

i heard that cow manure will help my plants grow but i was wondering if it will make them taste grose? and i was wondering if i put kiwi or something in the soil if that would make them taste better? any help would be appreciated :bong:


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 8, 2007)

Cow manure is full of nitrogen so is great for veg stage. The manure does take a while to breakdown however before it is in a usable form for the plant. It will not make the weed taste bad at all. 

I have no experience about putting fruit in soil. It is supposed to provide sugar for micro organisms which is good. I doubt that it will make your weed taste like kiwi. Check out kindphriends grow journal. He gave fruit to his plants.


----------



## 3patas (May 8, 2007)

Its true but you have to be careful


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 8, 2007)

Outside cow manure can be used fresh, just at a small amount. I don't think bud retains the taste of it's food or alot of us would have bud that tastes like crap...literally!


----------



## Va Young bob Marley (May 9, 2007)

I know One of my Friends Mom-dukes who grow a plant in manure, That she got from work. She was in waste management so she got tha manure from work. (human Manure)  and It grew Extremely big an bushy that's all I know. so I'd say give it a try!!!


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 9, 2007)

so what your trying to say YBM, is, i should squat at the base of my plant and take a ****, and it will grow into a monster. lol.  no my location is next to a farm, but im not going to use fresh manure. but after harvest ill be putting it down for next year to give it time to settle.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 9, 2007)

> so what your trying to say YBM, is, i should squat at the base of my plant and take a ****, and it will grow into a monster


 

:rofl: :rofl: Not a pretty thought


----------



## SmokinMom (May 9, 2007)

Ewwww.....but why bother getting it from work when you can have a fresh supply at home any day?  :LOL.


----------



## Burner420 (May 9, 2007)

Thats nasty but u really dont want to use the fresh stuff just a little to much and it will burn em !!!!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

lol that would **** if plants retained what food it took in and made the bud tasted that way or would itjust feed it water that strawberry water and the bud would taste like strawberrys lol that would be sweet


----------



## hydro420 (May 9, 2007)

k im gunna try putting kiwis in one of them just to see what happens ill probably try one with cow **** 2 lol


----------



## ljjr (May 10, 2007)

Va Young bob Marley said:
			
		

> I know One of my Friends Mom-dukes who grow a plant in manure, That she got from work. She was in waste management so she got tha manure from work. (human Manure) and It grew Extremely big an bushy that's all I know. so I'd say give it a try!!!


 
just when i thought i had heard it all!, lol  i better start eating healthy, self made nutes  lol...srry man lol


----------



## allgrownup (May 10, 2007)

Well in that case i'll fert mine on Saturdays so they get a good dose of Sierra Nevada

can plants get a hang over.....oh yes....they can  :huh:


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Well in that case i'll fert mine on Saturdays so they get a good dose of Sierra Nevada
> 
> can plants get a hang over.....oh yes....they can :huh:


 
LMAO lol oh my good lol oh wait i dont get it how can a plant get a hang over lol


----------



## allgrownup (May 10, 2007)

they tend to wilt and then just "Hang over"............

LMAO


----------



## Va Young bob Marley (May 11, 2007)

ljjr said:
			
		

> just when i thought i had heard it all!, lol i better start eating healthy, self made nutes lol...srry man lol


 
yea real Funny. I was just tellin something from what I know. ya can do what you wanna too your plants. Me myself I grow my ALL NATURAL, No additives. An can I get my sack back, thank you. Now that funny lol.eace:


----------



## Va Young bob Marley (May 11, 2007)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> so what your trying to say YBM, is, i should squat at the base of my plant and take a ****,
> ~Do You pimpin~


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

I don't think i'd put any human **** near my plants, not even dog ****. I wouldn't use anything other than cow manure or chicken manure. I can get both from around where i live but i usually get "black kow". It's mixed with stuff so it's not so dangerous on your plants.

anyways good luck and best wishes.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2007)

Hey, I have a manure question and I swear I am not trying to be snarky.  But would hamster **** do my plants any good?  They are compact little turds that I am not afraid of.  I run the other way when I see big ol piles....


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

haha, ummm to be honest i really have no idea. i mean i guess it still has nutrients so i guess it would, but i'm not sure. alls i know is i stick with chicken manure or cow manure. Just go buy a bag of black kow lol, it's great!!!! or...use hampster pellets i guess they'd call them lol XD. 

I hope you find your answer some where and sorry i can't answer it for you smokin'mom.


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

Well i've grown for three years and i've never had a problem with bad bud or smelling with using cow manure. 

If you buy cow manure in a bag it's toned down and mixed with soil i believe. I'ts not bad on the plants and it's really good and full of nitrogen which is great for your plants.

It's not the cow manure that made his plants bad, it might have made the smell especially if he took it strait out of a cow field or something, but it's how he grew them that caused bad bud or maybe even just a very bad strain.


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

Yep, the bud you get depends largely on how well you take care of your plants.

If he would have used bagged cow manure it would have eliminated the smell, skunk #1 is going to be a strong smell regardless. It should have also gotten you high because it's a good strain. so better luck this year to him if he's growing, just give him some tips or something on the soil, you don't wanna over or under fertilize your plants.


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, you can burn up your plants over fertalizing them. i use 10-10-10 NPK with lime and black kow (cow manure mixture). If i use to much of any of that it'll just burn those plants especially when they're young.

Later on i use a nutrient mix that mixes in with what your'e going to water them with.


----------



## 3patas (May 11, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey, I have a manure question and I swear I am not trying to be snarky. But would hamster **** do my plants any good? They are compact little turds that I am not afraid of. I run the other way when I see big ol piles....


 i dont think so for my understading it has to be **** of something the eats grass or so


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> i dont think so for my understading it has to be **** of something the eats grass or so


 
Thanks 3patas.


----------



## Old Bud (May 11, 2007)

All jokes aside, well composted manure is excellent fertilizer but fresh manure must be used sparingly, if at all. Manure that has been well composted has no smell and, unlike fresh manure, will not burn plants.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 11, 2007)

I use it...fresh. No problems this way just have to use it sparingly like old bud said. I've never bought cow manure because here theres feilds full of cows everywhere...and i'm country.


----------



## allgrownup (May 11, 2007)

rabbit terds are an excellent manure as well

SM.....what do you feed the hamsters?  i hope they're not carnivorous   

that would be cool!.......here dude, hold my hamster  Muhahahahha


----------

